# New lights, new CO2, dying anubias?



## cyndayco (Aug 30, 2005)

I've had my anubias for 6 months and I've never had problems with them. They were lovely and they were thriving.

Then I raised my lights from 60w to 90w (that's 2.6w per gallon), and 3 days ago, I installed my pressured CO2 system. My tanks pH is normally at 7.2 and once the CO2 kicks in, it goes down to 6.7--so not much really.

Before, I also used to add a capful of Fluorish Excel every other day. (I also add a capful of regular Fluorish 1x a week.) With the new Co2 system, I've stopped using it, because I didn't want to overdose the tank.

Now, my anubias have all started going yellow. Now, here's the thing. Some of the leaves go yellow in the veins, but most turn pale from the edges, while the veins stay green, until the whole leaf just succumbs. Age doesn't seem to matter. Both young and old leaves are affected. So I'm a bit confused. Iron or magnesium deficiency? And why now? Is it the added CO2 & lights?

What's going on? I love my anubias, and they're expensive! Help!

PS. My KH is 15d, GH is at 6d, and my NO3 is 10mg/l. NO2 of course is 0.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Now that you have more wattage and C02 injection your plants will start growing faster and to keep up with this you will need to add more ferts not less.

With a manganese deficiency the leaves turn yellow, but the veins stay green. In a iron deficiency the leaf and veins turn yellow. Sounds like you have both deficiencies to me. You need to increase your trace elements by using a micro nutrient.


----------



## yildirim (Nov 25, 2004)

I suppose, the other plants u have not mentioned probably using much more nutrients with the increased light and steady CO2 causing anubias to suffer nutrient defficiency. In most cases the problems you have described is due to Iron. Also Magnesium defficiency causes problems for plants to use Iron. You can up both of them for solving the problem. With too much light PO4 will also be in less quantities in the tank. So as a suggestion you better keep an eye on it too, if you do not want to deal with green spot algea on your anubias leaves.

YILDIRIM


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Definately adding the light caused some of your plants to go overdrive and consume more nutrients. Increase your fert dosage, and I presume your problems will go away. But watch out for that algae.

-John N.


----------



## cyndayco (Aug 30, 2005)

Sounds about right. Which fertilizer brands do you recommend?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Either Seachem brand or Greg Watson's ferts.


----------

